# TT S-Line or S3 Sportback??



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys and girls.

Been a few months since i have been on here since selling both my MK1 TT's (V6 and 225) so its good to be back. As the title suggests i am looking to get back into the TT fold with the gorgeous new TT. Here is the problem, i originally went looking for the lovely S3 Sportback with the TT as a second choice. I originally wasn't totally convinced by the styling of the Mk3. That was till i saw it in the flesh. In the right colour it is a lovely looking thing and just as it so happens the dealer is trying to sell me one they happen to have in the country, on its way to them right now. Avoid the waiting times, great spec etc etc etc. Its a nice spec granted and in the right colour for me and the deal is very good as they are keen to get rid of it.

Here's the thing, its not perfect it doesn't have quattro, isn't S-Tronic and would be nice if it was a TTS too but thats way more cash :? Drivetrain wise its a standard Daytona S-Line FWD 2.0 TFSi Manual. But it has pretty much every other option ticked including the technology pack and comfort, B&O etc. I did manage to drive a dealer model for 15mins or so and was very impressed with the speed and engine note is lovely, 80mph in second for gods sake!!  But on these cold roads front traction was an issue and tramlining/torque steer was noticeable.

Now i know this is a TT forum so kinda one sided but i have loved being here for many years and can often rely on your unbiased advice. So should i strike while i have the opportunity, it may not be perfect but its close and as its only a second car close may well be good enough, plus the deal is great. The S3 would be a new build and the deal on that is even better with it being a slightly cheaper car, even when heavily spec'd in S-Tronic guise. Performance wise it is exceptional and would leave the TT standing, practical and reasonably cheap plus i can get the car i ordered. So am i being silly considering the TT. Or is that the desire that such a car instills that perhaps the S3 lacks? Expert reviews on both cars are fantastic but the issues some members have raised with there new TT is a little worrying.

So which is it S3 Sportback S-Tronic with lots of toys vs TT S-Line 230 Manual FWD with lots of toys? 

(i realise the ultimate choice is mine so any of your views are yours alone so don't feel bad for calling me a muppet etc but i genuinely am having a head vs heart thing going on and need some thoughts of those less invested)

Thanks guys


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd go for the S3 you'd be mad to pick a FWD bog standard TT over it


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Warranty_Void said:


> I'd go for the S3 you'd be mad to pick a FWD bog standard TT over it


Yeah i see what you mean. In spec terms the TT is far from standard but mechanically its basically a Golf Gti. At least the S3 i can get in the spec i want and mechanically is much more advanced and cheaper too. I just sacrifice some of the kudos that goes with owning a pretty coupe with the ultimate Q car looks of the subtle S3. Thanks.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

If it was S3 vs TTS it would be a much different story


----------



## sambaz81 (Feb 15, 2015)

That is a hard choice. However it depends what you really want the car for? The two main difference are the S3 is a lot more practical but the TT looks a lot better. I had a very similar choice, I walked in the showroom to look at the S3 but it so happened to be on the TT launch day.... I took one look at the TT and thought im having one! I went for Sline manual petrol with both packs and a few other bits, I take delivery on Wednesday but am starting to wonder if I should of gone Stronic too??
I wouldn't worry too much about the car you've got the chance of isn't quattro with our traffic and roads I don't think you'd get max benefit. Like I said its a hard choice but at the end of the day an S3 is still just an A3 (all be it a very fast one) but a TT is a TT!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

sambaz81 said:


> That is a hard choice. However it depends what you really want the car for? The two main difference are the S3 is a lot more practical but the TT looks a lot better. I had a very similar choice, I walked in the showroom to look at the S3 but it so happened to be on the TT launch day.... I took one look at the TT and thought im having one! I went for Sline manual petrol with both packs and a few other bits, I take delivery on Wednesday but am starting to wonder if I should of gone Stronic too??
> I wouldn't worry too much about the car you've got the chance of isn't quattro with our traffic and roads I don't think you'd get max benefit. Like I said its a hard choice but at the end of the day an S3 is still just an A3 (all be it a very fast one) but a TT is a TT!


Yeah i get what your saying. Funny enough the salesman said the same thing. As good as the S3 is not many people will notice you in it and only the initiated will know its a fast A3. A TT is, well a TT and turns heads by its very nature not that that should be a reason for buying it. Yeah i love S-Tronic so naturally if i have the opportunity of a new build i would likely spec it. Not as concerned with the FWD but the Quattro is nice and with very little trade off but a lot of gains in terms of performance etc. But again like you say on most roads its not required.

Its only a second car and will likely not do much more than 5k per year. If it was a new build then i would spec it accordingly its just i have been tempted by the ready to go car. Spending £38k one would hope you get what you want, which in this case is true for one but not so for another.

Cheers.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Get the TT. Get an S-Line Quattro and you get the best of both worlds (you won't notice the power difference on the road between the 230cv and S3). I would not hesitate one second... if you don't need the practicality of the S3. Particularly if it's a second car.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Warranty_Void said:


> I'd go for the S3 you'd be mad to pick a FWD bog standard TT over it


Agreed - better performance than the boggo TT, still the Audi brand and thus most of the interior luxury and style, way more practical and about the same price.

A quattro would be more of a match (although still not on a par performance wise) but another 3k and that would buy you a lot more extras on the S3.

Personally, unless Audi get real with TT pricing I'll likely save even more dough and go for a Golf R. I like the S3 but would want to put £3k of extras on it whereas the R comes standard with a load of what are pricey options on the Audi equivalent. All the cars - TT/ A or S3/ Golf - are built on the same MQB platform and share most of the same mechanical underpinnings and parts.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't really see the direct comparison tbh, 2 door coupe V 5 door sportback, what is it you're really after, justification not to buy a TT ? The S3 is very nice but it's almost the same car as the Golf R, just depends on your flavour...tasteful or youthful ?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Templar said:


> I don't really see the direct comparison tbh, 2 door coupe V 5 door sportback, what is it you're really after, justification not to buy a TT ? The S3 is very nice but it's almost the same car as the Golf R, just depends on your flavour...tasteful or youthful ?


I see what you mean. Originally i was all for an S3 and intended on getting another Mk1 V6 or a Mk2 TT as a second weekend toy. However i saw the new TT and loved the looks (after initially disliking the press photos). Then throw this FWD S Line into the mix that was available now and it got me thinking. Hence the dilemma i was in and the rather unfair comparison (although financially similar).

I did look at the Golf R and while excellent, i am not 100% sold on the looks and the interior is miles behind the A3. Not to mention the car is no cheaper really in the long run. Anyway after much soul searching and another test drive i have made up my mind......

TT-S for me. I know, I know it wasn't on the list but sod it, its what i want from a TT and i am a TT guy so why spend that kinda money and not get your perfect TT. Little more expensive granted but thats not a deal breaker. The 6 month waiting time nearly is though  Oh well something to look forward too.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Omg tts  all that power 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TTS. .Good choice, in my opinion in the mk2 I still believe it was the best all rounder .. enough power...enough extras as standard and all of them have Quattro. The black edition I really liked and is a close favourite. So if the mk3 TTS follows in the footsteps of the mk2 TCS then all good and would have been my choice if deliveries would've been sooner. I'll wait for the discounts in two years. ..and more/different colour options :wink: 
Congrats on the new purchase and don't forget to keep us updated.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I own the new S3 and must say that after 8 months of ownership I am completely satisfied with it. Will the new TTS be any better? I don't think that's comparing apples to apples. I owned that last TTS and my new S3 is faster, handles better and has a better interior. What the S3 lacks when compared to the new TTS is looks, that's all. I need to decide in a few months, new TTS or new RS3. We shall see. Optioned the way I want the cars there's only two grand in it, £44k TTS and £46k RS3. We shall see, but I'm put off the TTS because it has things added that I'd rather not be paying for, e,g, mag ride, etc and the jury is still out on the dashboard and the looks of the mk3. I still think the m :? k2 looks the more modern car


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I had a S3 black edition on a 63 plate, very capable machine but did I enjoy the look and the weekend cleaning compared to my TTR ... no I didn't. A better car yes, a better looker no, and that's the point I'm trying to make really.


----------

